# La Albuera Spain



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of a motorhome friendly stopover or camping site, at or near La Albuera, Spain. 
We have found one at Merida, but nothing closer. Possibly Badajoz might be OK, but cannot find anything there either.
Any ideas?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

See if this helps, Alan.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Alan - should there have been a link or an attachment to your email?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, it's a useful pdf of places in Spain but it seems to be too big for this site. If you PM me your email address I will send it that way, Alan-


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look here,
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

just zoom into your area then click on a site then more info.If you cant speak spanish you can cut and paste the info into a online translator


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Alan - can you highlight the pdf web address in your address bar and then copy/paste just this into your message.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try here too http://sites.google.com/site/wwwautocaravanismoes/system/app/pages/sitemap/hierarchy

The file I have is called Fichas de Areas en España and is a pdf listing quite a few sites in Spain. I can't remember where I got it but it was probably from a link on here. I will keep looking but Badajoz is covered in those other ones, Alan.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Once again, thank you so much Alan, a hugely useful couple of sites. Much appreciate your time and help.


----------

